# My Friend HS928TC doesn't blow half Far of my old HS828TC



## mobeasto123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Hi there, 

My Friend has a 2006 HS928TC and she doesn't throw snow very far, maybe between around 25 feet. We checked the Auger Strap, the strap is in good condition, in fact she is brand new from last season. We adjusted the Auger Bender by slacking the nut and sliding more inside snowblower as supposed to be done. No real result with that..

So now what are we supposed to check.. No bad bearing sound .. apart that she runs really fine..

Really my Old HS828 really throw twice as far..

Thanks in advance 

David


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

Is the engine running at the full speed? 3600 RPM or more?


----------



## mobeasto123 (Dec 31, 2013)

I Find that she doesn't take as much throttle under load that mine is taking.. maybe it could be an issue 
By the way where are we supposed to take the Rpm,.. My friend have a timing lamp to see the rpm. But I dont really knwo where to take it..


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)

I don't think those old timing lamps are of any use on one of those engines. You need a digital tach or a sirometer(sp?) / vibrotach.


----------



## mobeasto123 (Dec 31, 2013)

And if I have would one of those digital tach were do I take it


----------



## Shryp (Jan 1, 2011)




----------



## mobeasto123 (Dec 31, 2013)

Perfect Thanks again, we will check that !!!


----------

